# New Forum: The Traincase



## Janice (May 5, 2005)

We have a great new forum for our members to utilize, it's called The Traincase! 

This forum is for you to show off your collection, whether it's a list of your collection or a detailed photo by photo play of your caboodles case we want to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looking forward to seeing your collection soon!


Plus - we have made some little buttons for you to put in your signature and link to your collection posts! (we will add more soon, feel free to submit some of your own or use your own.. wink wink)






Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection1.gif[/img*]








Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection2.gif[/img*]







Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection3.gif[/img*]

Text Link

Code: (take out *'s)

View my MAC Collection!!


----------



## amswtr (May 6, 2005)

post moved to it's own thread in the forum


----------



## macedout (Jun 23, 2007)

great site!


----------

